# Is it possible to uninstall 2.5 and go back to 2.3.3?



## lveale (Jun 8, 2010)

I really hate not having the font and screensaver hacks--and it looks like it may not be possible to ever get new ones.  The Collections are nice--but I really want subfolders too.  The Amazon fonts are just so inferior to the hacked ones.  

I just assumed I would be able to "reupdate" with the copy of my old .bin file for the 2.3.3 update. It didn't work!  Does anyone have a clue how to do this?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My guess is that the update files check the current version before installing the update, and will not go "backwards". I suspect that if you want to go back, you may have to contact Kindle CS and see if they have any magic they can do for you: if nothing else exchange your Kindle for one that does not have the upgrade? (If so, make sure you install the hacks before you turn on Whispernet.  )

Or, just hang tough for awhile and see if either the hackers come up with a work-around or if any Kindle Apps come out soon with the functionality.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I received a k2i refurb today that still has 2.3.3 on it. I wonder what the ones in target have?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This question was asked before during prior updates, and - at least for those - there was no way to downgrade the system software.


----------



## lveale (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I was afraid of that.  I should have checked before I jumped off the cliff.  I was hoping I could just delete some system file and then it would "update" backwards.  It's not worth bricking my Kindle over.  I'll check with Amazon CS.  I'm sure they have an answer but I'm not sure they will share, particularly since my main complaint is the inability to apply hacks .


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am pretty sure, there is a way but it will be very very complicated and risky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suppose you could reset it to factory. . .but that's going to lose all your books too and you'll have to reload them. . .and if WN is on the new update may come down automatically anyway.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried the reset to factory on my usdx, with whispernet off, it stayed on 2.5.2.


----------



## lveale (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's the official word from Kindle Tech Support:  it is absolutely not possible to go back to an earlier version of the firmware (yeah, right!!!).  Many levels of supervisors, techs, etc. were consulted.  Even though the support person I talked to and his supervisor agreed with me that we should have the option to use whatever version of the firmware we want--it wasn't possible.  So I asked the tech support people to get back to me in the next 24 hours with an update on their position.  If they stick with the "not possible" line, then my Kindle goes back to be replaced by a refurbished one with the 2.3 version.  Hard to believe Amazon taking this stance when they "automatically" update their software with no official warning that it is not reversible.  It could be a very expensive stance if there are very many people who don't like the 2.5.  Besides the crummy fonts, the huge page margins with the new version make reading an unpleasant experience--at least for me.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Well that's pretty crazy, what would they have done if the update turned out to have a major bug that they didn't notice when just sending it out to a few people?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hang tight is good advice. They've already got the screensaver hack taken care of. (I have it installed on my Kindle) The font hacks should be next. Apparently, they just need to be repackaged.

As for the margins, on the font selection page you have a choice of words per line, default, fewer and fewest. To get the narrowest margins, make sure it's at default.


----------



## lveale (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, great news about the screensaver hack and possible font hacks coming.  

Thanks, too for the tip about the margins.  I kept making the space between the line less and less making the whole thing worse. Duh! Normally I'm pretty good at figuring things like that out on my own.  I wonder why the tech support guy didn't mention that??  He said his margins were huge, too    Now I'm really disillusioned about their "tech" support.

OK, now I can stop being worrying about my beloved Kindle and being furious at Amazon for messing it up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, to fit more or less lines on a page, click <alt> <shift> and a number between 1-9 (1 has most lines per page, 9 has least lines per page).

I believe the default is 4 or 5....

So between messing with the margins and lines per page, I think you should be able to get it how you like it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I would also like to revert.  I just got a guardian waterproof case and want to turn off the screensaver.  There is a very easy hack that works with 2.33 but doesn't work with 2.5.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> There is a very easy hack that works with 2.33 but doesn't work with 2.5.


If you are looking for the 2.5 screensaver hack, you can find it here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you are looking for the 2.5 screensaver hack, you can find it here.


I'm guessing they mean the hack that I believe was out there to keep the screensaver from triggering, so that you don't have to access the on/off switch to wake it up again?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'm guessing they mean the hack that I believe was out there to keep the screensaver from triggering, so that you don't have to access the on/off switch to wake it up again?


Yep. I played with making my own screen savers for a while, but I just didn't care enough about it. but I do want to get the hack to prevent from going to the screen saver.


----------

